# How do you get over the anger when your kitty is run over...?



## piestuffable (Jul 29, 2013)

My street kitty was run over just yesterday by a woman who lets her 13-yr-old son drive in a small neighborhood. They denied that the boy drove (even when there are witnesses saying otherwise) and didn't seem to feel much remorse. The boy just kept going in my face about how they were going slow, and didn't say sorry at all. Then one of the witnesses scolded him for lying (the car was apparently speeding) and he suddenly broke into hysterical cries while denying it (another thing that kinda shows that he was actually the one driving...). The mother picked a fight with the witnesses and only said sorry to me because the others pressured her to. She didn't even seem sorry. 

... Right now, I think I can come to terms that my kitty is gone. I just can't believe that the people who ran her over didn't seem to be affected.  I wish I had yelled or screamed or cursed them out. But right then I could only cry at my kitty's body. It's such a horrible way to die... they say she convulsed for a short while before dying. Is she still alive during this time?  I know sometimes it's just the muscle reflex while she's already gone (and I hope it is) but what if she's still hurting...?  

At least now she's in peace. I buried her in the park she likes to play in, and I hope she's happy now.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Personally, I'd set up some sort of video camera in a tree somewhere and get a video of him in the drivers seat driving around the neighborhood. I would imagine they could BOTH get into trouble!!

I'd also ask for witness statements and take those to the police. It's terrible that it was a poor defenseless cat but next time it could be someone's 3 year old child that wandered oiut by accident....


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Piestuffable, so sorry about the loss of your street kitty...
That is one of my worst nightmares...
Which is why mine are all indoors..
Two dogs in my life growing up got ran over/hit...
Both by accident...they were indoor dogs, unless out with someone in the family...
And its just something I hope I never have to go through again...
To bad the people had to be so callus about a little life lost...
Hugs


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your loss. Just a horrible situation and then to be faced with callous people who don't care. Very sad. I don't really know what I'd do in your situation but I think I'd try get the police involved too. An underage speeder in the neighbourhood is very dangerous. Maybe try talking to the witnesses and other neighbours to get something done. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I'd get the police involved too. Surely he could be ticketed/fined for driving without a license? I'd imagine the mother could be in trouble too. 

I'm so sorry to hear about your kitty. I know nothing can lessen the pain and I can't imagine the shock of losing her so suddenly. (((Hugs)))


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

My mom had a dog that got hit by a car. Very devastating. I am so sorry to hear this has happened. I agree with the others, get the police involved. A 13 year old should not be driving at all. Even in Wyoming, he is under age and illegal to drive.

Those kind of people have no regard for any life and they could seriously take another life.

When I was reading your post, I was thinking, "What mother in her right mind would let their 13 year old drive a vehicle, especially in a small town?". 

Again, sorry for your loss, and I would get the police involved in this.


----------



## piestuffable (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for all the support  I don't live in the US, and I hardly think the police here care about a little street cat and some kid driver. Even if I want to get them involved, it would require a lot of money to get them to make a move. Besides, there's nothing I can do to bring her back. I just hope that karma is real and those who killed her had what was coming. To those who had had similar experiences: How and when do you guys get past this? I keep remembering her body and it's just horrible.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm sorry about your street kitty. The streets are not safe for any animal, domestic or wild. I came this >< close to running over a squirrel the other day and I felt guilty about THAT!! I'd be devastated to run over someone's cat.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

OH geez...I'm so sorry this happened to your kitty and you. So very sad  my favorite cat was run over. She was an outside/inside cat..but mostly inside. She stayed in my yard or the neighbors yard. My other neighbor had a huge shepard mix who was always out off leash..I can only assume he chased her and then she got hit. She was found way up my block (she never wandered that far). 

One of the worst days of my life having to go pick up her body and bring it home (thanks to a neighbor who found her). I hated that flipping dog. I still miss her after all these years. I found her as a baby in my backyard

Time will help heal your feelings. Again, I'm very sorry this happened...sending huggs


----------



## piestuffable (Jul 29, 2013)

@Marcia: I feel the same way. I'd feel terrible killing anything, honestly. 

@gizmo: Oh, I'm so sorry about your cat... Your situation is pretty similar to mine. My kitty also likes to play in the neighbor's yard (she was born there) and she was coming home when the car hit her. She was absolutely my dearest, favorite cat and it hurts to see her broken. I do hope our kitties are okay now, maybe they can play together over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

piestuffable said:


> I do hope our kitties are okay now, maybe they can play together over the rainbow bridge.


That is the sweetest thing ever


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

I feel your pain and understand your loss. I have had animals in my life since I was little. As a boy most of them were 'my pals' and sadly I have too many waiting for me at Rainbow Bridge. We have suffered as you are now suffering and soon the pain of losing a pet will lessen.

As for the boy? I'm glad you didn't push it with him. The mother was a piece of work herself. I think for the rest of this boys life, whenever he is driving a vehicle, this incident will come back to him. It just might make him a more responsible driver.....I hope so anyway.

Normally unless the police actually see something happen, they can't issue citations etc. but, informing them of this mother's disregard for the law might help keeping him from behind the wheel until he has a permit to drive if that is how it works where you are.


----------

